# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Кухня Господа Кришны. Ямуна Деви Даси /англ. яз/ меняю переплёт, мягкий на твёрдый

## Мадхави Диди

Слава Шри Гуру и Шри Гауранге!
Харе Кришна!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.

Осенью я договорилась в типографии на замену мягкого переплёта на твёрдый
у своей книги на английском языке. Это знаменитая книга-энциклопедия по
кулинарии преданности. "Тадж-Махал кулинарного искусства".
Нашла файл лицевой стороны обложки в высоком разрешении. Это хорошо.
Но файлы с тыльной стороной обложки, того же самого издания в твёрдом переплёте,
как ни билась, нигде не нашла.

Поэтому обращаюсь здесь к вам за помощью.

Может быть, кто-нибудь из вас поделится со мной таким файлом тыловой стороны
обложки этого издания (твёрдый переплёт) высокого разрешения?

Ваша служанка, Мадхави Диди

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Или, если кто может, расшифруйте, что написано на тыльной стороне обложки.
У меня не получилось и это.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мои поклоны. 

Посмотрите, пожалуйста, здесь : 

https://archive.org/details/lordkris...yamu/page/n831

Внизу справа кнопка Zoom in - увеличить

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Объявление больше не актуально. Отдала в переплёт

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А зачем размещали? я вам нашла тыльную сторону... поздно увидели? 
Хотя бы поблагодарили...

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Прошу прощения. Спасибо! Я поторопилась закрыть тему. Ещё не поздно исправить. В типографии ждут, когда я им пошлю оригинальный текст тыльной стороны обложки. Он, почти готов. Осталось ещё раз его проверить.
Мой дандават, Шримати Раджа Кумари даси. 

Ваша служанка, Мадхави Диди

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Текст готов. Ещё раз прошу прощения за поспешность и невнимательность.
Отправляю текст в типографию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Здорово, что получается. Спасибо!

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Не за что. Вы, буквально спасли меня. Была безвыходная ситуация. А я, вас проглядела.

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Чувствую себя обязанной показать, что я сделала? Вот текст, для тыльной стороны обложки.
Далее, поскольку очевидно, насколько скромна Ямуна Деви даси, что в этой книге не дала никакой информации о себе, а в этом есть, и жажда, и необходимость, я вношу информацию об авторе. Даю её фотографию в высоком разрешении и текст.

Итак, первое, это текст для тыльной стороны обложки.

                                       from  appetizers, soups, and salads to light meals savories,
                               beverages and sweets, here are easy – to – follow  instructions for glorious
                                            foods, simply prepared in an american kitchen. (белый цвет)
                                                --------------;;;;;;;;;;;-------------
                                       PRAISE  FOR  LORD  KRISHNA’S  CUISINE  AND  YAMUNA  DEVI (золотой цвет)
                      “The food on Yamuna~s tabie looks great!  It~s fullof life of flavor, vibrant and (белый цвет)
                      bealthy besides. The well – founded use of Indian seasonings and meyhods in a Western.
                      context creates a mosy alluring East – West biend, an intriguing approach that is both
                      exotic and familiar.”   -- Deborah Madison.(золотой цвет)
                      “Big and Beautiful.”  -- Julia Child.(золотой цвет)
                      “Wide ranging, deyailed…the product pf a spiritual and culinary journey.” – New York Times.(з.ц.)
                      “This  monumental book…has so much good food in it that any serious cook slaould
                      find it grati fyind.”  -- Barbara Kafka. Yogue(золотой цвет)
                      “A marvelous source for vegetarians – and all those who fancy and admire Indian cook
                      Ing… It could be the definive work for easily preparing these foods in American
                      kitchens.” – Bon Appetit.(золотой цвет)
                      “Lnteresting and fun to read… May be yo vegetarians of the 1980s what Mastering the Art of
                      FrenchCooking was to omnivores of the 1960s and 1970s.”  --  Philadelphia Inquirer.(золотой)
                      “An invaluable volome for serious cooks and/or vegetarians.”  --  Chicago Tribune.(золотой)

                                                     (основной текст белого цвета)



Yamuna Devi-one of the first devotees to bring Krishna consciousness to San Francisco and London, a recording of the performance of the "Govindam" prayer which is played every morning in all the temples of the International society for Krishna consciousness — in early 2011 spent three months in the Bhaktivedanta hospital in Mumbai due to heart problems. She seemed to be on the mend after treatment, but later on December 20, 2011, due to further complications of the disease, she left this world at the age of 69 at her oceanfront Ashram in Melbourne beach, Florida (USA).

"This happened a few days after the 14th of December she celebrated the day of establishment of his beloved Deities of Radha-of Banabihari. Yamuna always celebrated this day on a Grand scale, " says Nirmala Devi Dasi, a friend of Yamuna's. — A few devotees still remained with her, and on the evening of December 19 they held a beautiful kirtan. After it, Yamuna felt a pain in her chest that seemed to subside over time, and she went to bed. At six o'clock the next morning, at the auspicious time of Brahma-muhurta, her intimate friend and companion Dinatharini Dasi came to her room and found her lying on the bed. Her hand was in a bag with a rosary, and her face expressed calmness and equanimity."

On 22 December, Yamuna Devi was cremated at the Melbourne funeral home, where his staff allowed Dinatharini and another friend, Shrutirupa Dasi, to prepare her body: apply Tilak, change clothes and sprinkle with Ganges waters. The ceremony was attended by Yamuna's close friends: Malati Dasi, with whom Yamuna went to London in the 1960s, Rangavati, Kartamasa and Radha.

The cremation ceremony was followed by many memorial services around the world, including one held in Alachua on December 27. The altar room of the Alachua devotee community was beautifully decorated with flowers, the lighting was dim, and candles illuminated photographs of Srila Prabhupada, Yamuna and her Deities radhu-Banabehari. About two hundred old and young devotees of the WTO
In India with Srila Prabhupada

Continuing her pioneering Ministry, Yamuna traveled to India with Srila Prabhupada for two years, establishing the International society for Krishna consciousness there. During this time, and for a total of eight years, she served as Prabhupada's personal chef, laying the Foundation for her world-renowned culinary abilities.

Yamuna recalled these times during a meeting with devotees in Alachua in 1996. She told an unforgettable story of how, while traveling on a train in India with Srila Prabhupada, she approached the train staff to ask if she could cook rice in their kitchens for her spiritual master. When she was refused, she said, " My Guru Maharaja wants rice. If you don't let me cook it, I'll jump off the train."

She was determined not to go back to Srila Prabhupada with empty hands, and this convinced the staff of the train. So, although they called her "crazy white woman," she was still allowed to use the kitchen. She carefully washed a large cauldron and cooked rice in it. When she brought this offering to Prabhupada, his eyes widened in surprise and he was very pleased.

Yamuna had a special relationship with Srila Prabhupada that inspired and still inspires many devotees. Kausalya Dasi recounted how Yamuna had taken care of her while traveling in India, giving her the opportunity to closely observe her relationship with Prabhupada.

"She was very fond of Srila Prabhupada, and I learned a lot from her," says Kausalya, Recalling how Yamuna went from store to store in search of new shoes for Prabhupada. Finding suitable ones, she placed them next to his feet, and said, " this is for your beautiful Lotus feet, Prabhupada."

Srila Prabhupada, in turn, was very concerned about Yamuna, as he was about all his disciples. When traveling in India, Kausalya and Yamuna, the only two women in the group, drove a car while the men had to take a rickshaw; and when there were only two rooms available in one place, Srila Prabhupada settled in one of them and gave the other to the women while the men had to sleep in tents in the yard.

The personification of personalism

Kausalya was not the only one for whom Yamuna showed concern — many devotees said that Yamuna was their first, inspirational guide to Krishna consciousness. Yogeswara das, author of George Harrison's spiritual biography "here the sun rises," described how Yamuna became the first devotee to take care of him when he was nineteen.

Devarshi das also recalled how she took care of him when he was an aspiring devotee. "She was my best friend in Krishna consciousness —" he said. — She was personified. Everyone felt the love, care and gratitude that came from her."

Devarshi's wife Nirmala Dasi, who met Yamuna in new Vrindavan in 1985 and who took care of Yamuna in her last days, said, "since Srila Prabhupada left, the closest connection I have felt with him is through Her."

In the 1980s, Yamuna began to write down in one large book everything she had learned about cooking for Krishna while traveling in India and serving Srila Prabhupada. Yogeswara recalled how all the publishers she approached refused to let her print because the book was too big. However, Yamuna did not agree to cut it, saying, " If you are going to do something for Prabhupada, do not restrain yourself. Do your best."

Eventually, the penguin publishing division published more than eight pages of Lord Krishna's Kitchen in 1987. The art of cooking Indian vegetarian dishes." The book elicited a great response. Even though the cookbooks of other famous chefs were published that year, the international Association of culinary professionals named her book the best cookbook of the year. Yogeswara described how, having received such a high award, "devotees ran down Park Avenue and chanted in ecstasy." The Chicago tribune called Yamuna's book" the Taj Mahal of cookbooks, "and famed American chef Julia child called it" big and beautiful."
Recent year

During all the vicissitudes of Yamuna's life, the person who always stayed by her side, helping and inspiring both her and the devotees who came to them, was Dinatarini Dasi. The two devotees developed a friendship as early as 1975, when Yamuna's husband Gurudas accepted sannyas. They have lived and served together for 37 years, ever since Srila Prabhupada himself, looking at them, said, " You complement each other well. You should always serve together."

They built their own straw-bale Ashram in the rural community of sharanagati, in British Columbia (Canada), where they lived in natural surroundings from 1999 to 2010, worshipping Radha-Banabehari and inspiring the youth of ISKCON.

"Yamuna's focus in her later years was on young people, whether they were children from a school in sharanagati, teenagers from a visiting Krishna Culture bus tour, or my six — year-old daughter Vani, whom she taught to cook," says Nirmala Dasi.

Perhaps the most valuable thing Yamuna shared with the young was her love for kirtan.

"Because she was very humble and always wanted everyone to participate in kirtan, she very rarely led it. She invited everyone to sing in turn, so that everyone sang in a circle, " says Nirmala.

In memory of this practice, sudharma Dasi, the host of the meeting in Alachua dedicated to the memory of Yamuna, took a microphone and began to pass it to everyone in the hall, giving everyone the opportunity to say a few words. Everyone expressed their love for Yamuna. The extent of her influence on devotees of all ages was overwhelming and deeply moving. They remembered her cooking classes and books, kirtans, spiritual guidance and connection with Srila Prabhupada.

And although the meeting was very emotional — the devotees shed tears, remembering the yamun? was also attended by joy and laughter. The devotees rejoiced, convinced that Yamuna had gone to the place where he was now experiencing eternal bliss.

The meeting ended with a Bhajan by Kartamasa das and a ceremony of offering flower petals to photographs by Srila Prabhupada and Yamuna Devi. The devotees then tasted hot cider and shortbread cookies prepared according to recipes from Yamuna's cookbook. They parted about ten o'clock in the evening, carrying in their hearts memories of Yamuna, which will always remain with them.

"The last time devarshi and I saw her, She knew she could die at any moment, but she was in high spirits —" says Nirmala. — She told us, ' I'm ready. I know I have a bright future." Then she looked at us and added, " we all have a bright future.""

As Yogeswara das aptly observed, " the story of Yamuna is not the end, it is only the beginning."

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Фото, что внизу, я не использовала. Хотя, обычно, именно это фото и нам известно, больше всего.
Оно оказалось не пригодно для печати, слишком низкое разрешение.
Использовала фото, что наверху. Оно мне, и понравилось здесь, для размещения в Кухне Господа Кришны,
да и нашёлся его вариант в высоком разрешении, пригодном для печати.

Кроме того, я сделола небольшую подборку файлов высокого разрешения изображений природы из индийских миниатюр
для размещения на листах форзаца.

Возможно в типографии из них выберут подходящие.

На этом всё.

Теперь ожидаем, когда эта книга будет переплетена.

С уважением, Мадхави Диди

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Итак, первое, это текст для тыльной стороны обложки.


Дорогая Мадхави Диди  :smilies:  
Мои поклоны. 
Вы набрали текст, но, кажется, вы не очень знакомы с английским - там есть ошибки. 
Можно дать в типографию эту ссылку, они сами поправят. 
Или попросить кого-то, кто знает английский, чтобы исправили.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Идеальный порядок )

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Спасибо.

----------


## Мадхави Диди

> Спасибо.


Исправила. Отправила по электронке в типографию

Вот, смотрите сами текст: 

                                            From  appetizers, soups, and salads to light meals savories,
                                    beverages and sweets, here are easy – to – follow  instructions for glorious
                                                 foods, simply prepared in an American kitchen. (белый цвет)
                                                    --------------;;;;;;;;;;;-------------
                                            PRAISE  FOR  LORD  KRISHNA’S  CUISINE  AND  YAMUNA  DEVI (золотой цвет)
                                “The food on Yamuna’s table looks great!  It’s full of life of flavor, vibrant and (белый цвет)
                                healthy besides. The well – founded use of Indian seasonings and methods in a Western
                                context creates a most alluring East – West blend, an intriguing approach that is both
                                exotic and familiar.”   -- Deborah Madison.(золотой цвет)
                                “Big and Beautiful.”  -- Julia Child.(золотой цвет)
                                “Wide ranging, detailed…the product of a spiritual and culinary journey.” – New York Times.(з.ц.)
                                “This  monumental book…has so much good food in it that any serious cook should
                                find it gratifyindg”  -- Barbara Kafka. Vogue(золотой цвет)
                                “A marvelous source for vegetarians – and all those who fancy and admire Indian cooking… It could be the definive      work for easily preparing these foods in American kitchens.” – Bon Appetit.(золотой цвет)
                                “Interesting and fun to read… May be to vegetarians of the 1980s what Mastering the Art of
                                French Cooking was to omnivores of the 1960s and 1970s.”  --  Philadelphia Inquirer.(золотой)
                                “An invaluable volume for serious cooks and/or vegetarians.”  --  Chicago Tribune.(золотой)

                                                             (основной текст белого цвета)
 Как теперь, на ваш взгляд?

Примите мои поклоны, Раджа Кумари даси

С уважением, ваша служанка, Мадхави Диди

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Как теперь, на ваш взгляд?


Получше - почти все сделали ) 

Только надо исправить то, что я отметила красным, и в типографии должны
добавить курсив, как в оригинале, а также убрать лишние дефисы, промежутки между дефисами и точки.

Про цвет не надо им писать, просто скажите, чтобы было, как в оригинале.  







From  appetizers, soups, and salads to light meals and savories,
                                    beverages and sweets, here are _easy–to–follow_  instructions for glorious
                                                 foods, simply prepared in an American kitchen.

                                                                                 - *** -

                                            PRAISE  FOR  _LORD  KRISHNA’S  CUISINE_  AND  YAMUNA  DEVI 

                                “The food on Yamuna’s table looks great!  It’s full of life, full of flavor, vibrant and healthy besides. The well–founded use of Indian seasonings and methods in a Western
                                context creates a most alluring _East–West_ blend, an intriguing approach that is both
                                exotic and familiar.”   - Deborah Madison 

                                “Big and Beautiful.”  - Julia Child

                                “Wide ranging, detailed… the product of a spiritual and culinary journey.” – _New York Times_

                                “This  monumental book… has so much good food in it that any serious cook should
                                find it gratifying”  - Barbara Kafka. _Vogue_

                                “A marvelous source for vegetarians – and all those who fancy and admire Indian cooking… 
It could be the definitive      work for easily preparing these foods in American kitchens.” – _Bon Appetit_

                                “Interesting and fun to read… May be to vegetarians of the 1980s what _Mastering the Art of
                                French Cooking_ was to omnivores of the 1960s and 1970s.”  - _Philadelphia Inquirer_ 

                                “An invaluable volume for serious cooks and/or vegetarians.”  -  _Chicago Tribune_

----------


## Мадхави Диди

Спасибо)

----------


## Мадхави Диди

> Спасибо)


Raja Kumari dasi ! Примите мои поклоны. Харе Кришна!
Позвонила в типографию, всё, что вы мне посоветовали им сказала. Слова, отмеченные красным цветом ввела в текст. 
Теперь дело ясное.Поэтому, наверное не надо ещё раз текст сюда вводить? Как вы считаете?

Я у вас в неоплатном долгу. Примите мою искреннюю признательность за вашу, бесценную помощь, за ваше преданное служение.

Ваша служанка, Мадхави Диди

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> наверное не надо ещё раз текст сюда вводить? Как вы считаете?


Да, уже не надо. Если захотите еще раз проверить, пришлите мне личным сообщением. 

Это все по милости старших Вайшнавов, гуру-парампары и Кришны ) Спасибо вам.

----------


## Мадхави Диди

> Это все по милости старших Вайшнавов, гуру-парампары и Кришны ) Спасибо вам.


Да) Взаимно)

----------

